# What every woman carries in their barn jacket...



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I came in tonight from my nightly barn check and decided to wash my barn jacket and snow pants. They were wet anyways , from the snow/rain poop we've been having today….so , i was emptying out my pockets and this is what came out.

Neosporin
Prep H 
Blistex
Tissues
Paper towel
Thermometer
Brass clip
Haie scrungie

What every woman carries in their coat pockets , right ? :grin:


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Forgot the udder balm, which conveniently looses its top and explodes all over your car keys in the same pocket.

I usually have some variation on the following:
Antibiotic ointment
Udder balm
Nitrile gloves
vit C chewables
Hoof trimmers
The occasional syringe
Alfalfa grass hay particles
My phone
A knife (when I can find it)
Probiotcs

Can I say that I LOVE that my Carhartt coat has double pockets? Deep ones and the outer slanted ones.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thats too funny , ^^^ At least I'm not alone , lol. 

Oh i totally forgot the handfuls of hay and alfalfa dust , lol…
And , i did have two Vit C pills , but i gave them to one of the goats , lol. I had my phone out , i was texting Skyla at the time , lol.. 
And the syringes and needles , i cleaned those out the other day , lol.

Could you imagine having to empty your pockets in front of a police officer ? Used needles , syringes , pills of unknown origin , some sort of dust , Some sort of knife (hoof trimmers) , prep h , latex gloves... :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well that's better then me lol I can always count on my pocket knife but I've lost.track of how many times I've pulled out syringes, copper boluses or even a yay string. I put up a section of hot fence today so there were nails and screws lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> Could you imagine having to empty your pockets in front of a police officer ? Used needles , syringes , pills of unknown origin , some sort of dust , Some sort of knife (hoof trimmers) , prep h , latex gloves... :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:


:ROFL: Oh my gosh, I couldn't even imagine! :slapfloor:

I, at any given time will have syringes, needles, sometimes full syringes, gloves, pills, knives, food, paper towels, sponges, pipe glue, purple spray, thermometer, giant pills full of little rods of sorts, lighters, etc :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh and i forgot the bottle of BoSe or the Biomycin , lol..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

This actually reminds me of my diabetic friend who will go out of his way to make it look like he's doing drugs if he has to take his insulin shots around people :lol: The looks he gets, hilarious! :ROFL:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Paper towels
Squished herbal dewormer
Drencher
sometimes poop.

:laugh:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thats just so wrong Lacie , lol. Funny , but wrong , lol…


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I totally forgot the poop ! :ROFL:


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Well this may sound weird, but..dried testicles. I wanted to show the results of banding to my siblings, so three shriveled sacks rode in my pocket until I showed them off to some disgusted people. I was a weird child haha!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thats hysterical , weird , but hysterical , lol. 
My husband still had the tail tips from the lambs he banded sitting on the work bench in the garage……now thats sick !


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh and sunscreen for my one goat that can't handle the sun when she's hairless :lol:


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> Thats too funny , ^^^ At least I'm not alone , lol.
> 
> Oh i totally forgot the handfuls of hay and alfalfa dust , lol&#8230;
> And , i did have two Vit C pills , but i gave them to one of the goats , lol. I had my phone out , i was texting Skyla at the time , lol..
> ...


I can't count how many times I've been away from home and looked down at used syringes on the dashboard..."boy, I should really put those out of sight..."


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

canyontrailgoats said:


> Well this may sound weird, but..dried testicles. I wanted to show the results of banding to my siblings, so three shriveled sacks rode in my pocket until I showed them off to some disgusted people. I was a weird child haha!


This is a running joke with my mom and I. One day we found the boys' sacks, and we picked them up and put them in our pockets to throw away. My mom and I are Lord of the Rings fans, so I walked up to her and said, in my best Gollum voice, "What is in our pocketses?"

I don't think we stopped laughing for the rest of the day.


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

I keep everything in a backpack that I carry out to the barn twice a day so my pockets are usually pretty clear. every once in a while though...


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> Thats too funny , ^^^ At least I'm not alone , lol.
> 
> Oh i totally forgot the handfuls of hay and alfalfa dust , lol&#8230;
> And , i did have two Vit C pills , but i gave them to one of the goats , lol. I had my phone out , i was texting Skyla at the time , lol..
> ...


Oh I fear simply getting pulled over and them looking in my car lol. One time I had syringes full of some kind of ulcer meds, iv needle things, and 3 bags of fluids in the front of my car coming back from a vet. And that's not counting the shot gun shells, .22 bullets, or 30-30, and already loaded.
But my brother did get pulled over after we butchered a steer calf, he was covered in blood but good thing the cop took his word on what's up


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Cactus_Acres said:


> Forgot the udder balm, which conveniently looses its top and explodes all over your car keys in the same pocket.
> 
> I usually have some variation on the following:
> Antibiotic ointment
> ...


I need a coat like that! At least all the misc. stuff would be in one place.
I just looked up Carhartt, and their products are made in USA. Always a plus, but not always easy to find.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

canyontrailgoats said:


> Well this may sound weird, but..dried testicles. I wanted to show the results of banding to my siblings, so three shriveled sacks rode in my pocket until I showed them off to some disgusted people. I was a weird child haha!


A guy at the Farmers' Market said that when one of his goats died, a woman friend made its wattles into earrings. She thought is was a great idea until they started to stink. At first she couldn't figure out where the horrible smell was coming from.


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

I keep a tiny container of baking soda, corn oil, and water for bloat care... Candy cane pieces for treats, syringes, the bits of hay thermometer and ink pens that never work because of the dust particles


Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

glndg said:


> A guy at the Farmers' Market said that when one of his goats died, a woman friend made its wattles into earrings. She thought is was a great idea until they started to stink. At first she couldn't figure out where the horrible smell was coming from.


That's funny! Hahaha and really wierd


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Jessica84 said:


> Oh I fear simply getting pulled over and them looking in my car lol. One time I had syringes full of some kind of ulcer meds, iv needle things, and 3 bags of fluids in the front of my car coming back from a vet. And that's not counting the shot gun shells, .22 bullets, or 30-30, and already loaded.
> But my brother did get pulled over after we butchered a steer calf, he was covered in blood but good thing the cop took his word on what's up


LOL ! Let me splain offica :ROFL::ROFL:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

LOL! This thread is great!! :laugh: My pockets generally contain a large arrangement of feed/treats, a mini brush that I got at TSC, and vitamins.

Oh, and lets not forget the powdered hay... :lol:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Aww yes they hay lol I usually have my feed jacket but sometimes I run late and just to out. Then I usually forget to clean the pockets before washing and have all on everything, underwear for sure get washed again 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

I have a funny story last night my husband surprised me with a last minute date night to go watch American Sniper. (Loved it) I had my chore jacket on:\ so I was trying to make my self look presentable. My jacket included: chapstick, syringes, hay particles, hoof nippers, cotton balls that had acv on them since i just dehorned..I lucky that my husband loves me. I apologize to the people sitting next to us if I smelt a little goaty! lol


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

usually I have string,paper, broken this or that, the pull tabs off feed bags, peices of plastic...you know stuff I find on the ground walking to the barn...always hay, alfalfa and dirt!!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Screws! Always screws... From taking apart or putting together. Also syringes, ointments, tums, and ties of some sort like baling twine. Glad to hear I'm in good company!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Right now I'm moving pens so...Hog rings, lots of hog rings. I always stretch a super heavy wire at the bottom and top and use hog rings to attach the chin link. Also 1 tension bar fastener, a couple wedge-loc angle pieces, a whole bunch of sharp bits of wire, some nuts and bolts, drywall screws, a piece of jerky, some really dirty peanuts, a lamb nipple, the cap off the pop I drank today, a weight tape, something that's either an old raisin or a poop (?) and a bunch of pocket chaff.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Hoof clipping pieces that always find their way into a pocket, (boy do they stink), plus all the above,and a checkbook, either a bunch of pens or none, Kleenex or paper towels, .22 bullets (pistol in a holster on my belt, for coyotes), receipts from the grain mill, the odd root beer barrel (I love those things, so do the goats) plus twine, a roll of duct tape, (thank goodness for Carharts, I have 6 coat pockets and many more if I wear the coveralls!) copper bolus's in a pill bottle, a bolus gun in my inside pocket and the list goes on. My coat weighs a lot! To wash it, all the junk would cover the kitchen table. Ewww!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

goathiker said:


> Right now I'm moving pens so...Hog rings, lots of hog rings. I always stretch a super heavy wire at the bottom and top and use hog rings to attach the chin link. Also 1 tension bar fastener, a couple wedge-loc angle pieces, a whole bunch of sharp bits of wire, some nuts and bolts, drywall screws, a piece of jerky, some really dirty peanuts, a lamb nipple, the cap off the pop I drank today, a weight tape, something that's either an old raisin or a poop (?) and a bunch of pocket chaff.


 :ROFL: Jill , you scare me :shocked: you really do. :crazy::thumb::ROFL:


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Needles, syringes, gloves, a disposable scalpel which the cap came off of and I stabbed myself with when removing from said pocket, poop, hay, lip balm, a nipple, bottle cap, ball of painters tape, hair, and of course the ever present lint. And all that wasn't even in my jacket it was in my pants pockets!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:ROFL: Ouch , that mustve hurt


----------

